# Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??



## TechBone (4. April 2014)

*Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

Hallo, 

ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen die Kingsoft Office sofware installiert und habe gehört das man auch evt. Wörterbücher oder einfach die deutsche sprache downloaden und installieren kann? 

ich finde nämlich nix per Google.

weiß jemand von euch ob es so etwas gibt?

Danke


----------



## Research (4. April 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

Sag jetzt nicht dieser China MS Office Clon.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (4. April 2014)

Downloade dir lieber ne Volumenlizenz von Office 2013 vom MS, selbst ohne Code kannst du da alles nutzen.


----------



## TechBone (4. April 2014)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Downloade dir lieber ne Volumenlizenz von Office 2013 vom MS, selbst ohne Code kannst du da alles nutzen.


 
ähm ich kenne nur die Pro Version, ist aber abgelaufen.

und ich möchte das es free bleibt, ich brauche eh nur word und PowerPoint, auch vielleicht mal Excel, aber eher selten

und seit wann gibt's MS Office gratis?

mensch da braucht man eine Lizenz, nach der  geschäftlichen email abfrage 

ich Brauche Ganz dringend ein Office Programm und Office online ist auch nicht das beste. aber eins mit schönen Folien


----------



## Research (5. April 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

OpenOffice.


----------



## TechBone (5. April 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*



Research schrieb:


> OpenOffice.



ich möchte es aber nicht benutzen da es schlecht ist....

 ich brauch erstmal nen 

Ich versteh, KMS ist Hacking., das MS Office ist illegal.


----------



## Research (5. April 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

Es schlecht ist? LOL, machst du hier Schleichwerbung?
Schon einmal im Leben genutzt?


Ich nutze es auschließlich, in meinem Institut wird es als Standard installiert und von vielen genutzt.


----------



## TechBone (5. April 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

ja schon oft benutzt nur die Folien finde ich hässlich... wenn ich das mal ´so ausdrücken darf und noch so ein paar andere einzelheiten


----------



## Research (5. April 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

Welche Folien? Präsentation?
Erstell eigene oder lad welche nach.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (5. April 2014)

OpenOffice kann grob gesagt genau das, was MS Office kann und ist gratis und sieht genauso aus.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

Schreib die Texte einfach gleich richtig.
Alternative: Schreib sie in OOo oder Libre Office und beförder sie dann per copy  'n'  paste  auf die Folien die dir am besten gefallen.
An Schreibprogramme würde ich Alternativen kennen, aber nicht für Präsentationen.


----------



## TechBone (5. April 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

Microsoft Office 2013 Funzt wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5chagrat (30. August 2014)

*AW: Kingsoft Office Deutsches Wörterbuch??*

Hallo
1. Ich kann verstehen dass du Kingsoft Office und Microsoft Office OpenOffice vorziehst, mir geht es da genauso. Wenn man sich an Microsoft Office gewöhnt hat ist die Umstellung auf OpenOffice unangenehm. Ich persönlich finde auch das Layout von Kingsoft angenehmer.
2. Zur Umstellung:
Ich habe mich mal ein bisschen umgesehen und habe auf dieser Seite Wörterbücher verschiedener Sprachen gefunden:
/download/dicts/ - Kingsoft WPS Office Community
Lad dir de_DE herunter, entpack es und schieb es bei Windows 7 in C:\Program Files\Kingsoft\Kingsoft Office\office6\dicts oder bei Windows 8 in C:\Program Files (x86)\Kingsoft\Kingsoft Office\office6\dicts. Dann musst du nur das Programm neu starten und du kannst unter "Review", "Check Spelling", "Set Language" das deutsche Wörterbuch auswählen.

Hoffe es hat geholfen


----------

